# What is this fish?



## RubyWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

They are white/ translucent, about the size and shape of a small human fingernail, a bit narrower, and have a bit of orange on their heads. They are absurdly hardy, and have been living in a science room beaker/ flower vace (yes, alternating between the two) for a week now with no casualties. Please help me out. Thanks.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

picture's worth a thousand words...


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

jees man without a pic its hard to tell, are you talking about trilobytes?


----------



## RubyWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

Cameras are "strictly forbidden" at our school. Sorry  I'll see if trilobytes look right... Thanks for trying...


----------



## RubyWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

uhh... looks from Google that trilobites aren't aquarium fish. anyone care to elaborate?


----------



## RubyWhisper (Apr 10, 2007)

I checked another forum and a fish that looked kind of like it was called a "Platy". The other fish was all orange w/ black fins though. Do they come in white? And live in insane conditions?

They look like this, only I think they are younger or unhealthy (who could blame them)

www.aquariumschatzberger.com/images/lebendgebaerende/15197_platy-papageien.JPG


----------



## mrtarvis2000 (Dec 12, 2007)

im sorry but that looks nothing like a fingernail with an orange spot. is that a correct assumption ?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't think of a specie that even remotely resembles your description.

Brine Shrimp maybe?


----------

